# Japanese Video of Fountain Pen Creation



## titan2 (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's a video in Japanese, but the video is very interesting and easy to follow in the creation of a fountain pen.....from making the nib to the final product.

ã€æ—¥æœ¬ç§‘å­¦æŠ€æœ¯ã€‘é’¢ç¬”çš„åˆ¶ä½œæµç¨‹ã€Japan Science and Technology ã€‘pen - YouTube

Let me know what you think!


Barney


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, that was really interesting.  It would be neat to have it translated to English but it's still interesting.
WB


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 29, 2012)

Those are machine made parts and assembled by people. That is much like what we do. Except, those pens are totally "kit", err, sorry, "component" pens. At least we make our own barrels and many IAP members make all of their parts. Well, except for nib and feed and some clips. Interesting just the same. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## watch_art (Nov 29, 2012)

That's Pilot pen company.
The making of fountain pens(Pilot) - The Fountain Pen Network

万年筆は１８８４年アメリカのウォーターマンによって創られた
Fountain pens were invented by Waterman in America in 1880.

金属やプラスチックなど様々な素材が使われている
Various metals and plastics are used to make them.

万年筆の一番重要な部分＝ペン
The most important part is the nib. It actually says pen, which is technically correct, but we are more used to using the word "nib" for the whole part, so I went with "nib".

ペンには純金に銀、銅などを混ぜた金合金が使われている
For the nib, an alloy of pure gold, silver and copper is used.

ペンを打ち抜いたあとのスクラップ材も貴重な材料になる
Scrap metal remaining after nibs have been stamped out is also used.

原料とスクラップ材を炉に入れる
Raw materials and scrap are put into a furnace.

この時の温度は約１０００C溶けた金合金を型に流し込む
At this time, molten alloy at a temperature of 1000C is poured into the mold

型からはずし水に入れて冷やす
(the ingot) is removed from the mold and quenched in water.

できあがった金合金をローラーにかけて延ばす
The finished alloy is extruded using rollers

徐々にローラーすき間を狭くして延ばしていく
Gradually the roller gap is reduced, and (it) gets longer

厚さ０．５ミリ程度まで薄くしていく
It is reduced to a thickness of 0.5mm

ペンの形に打ち抜く
The shape of the nib is stamped out

ペンの先端にはペンポイントという別の合金がつかわれている
For the tip of the pen, the pen point, a different alloy is used.

ペンポイントは直径１ミリ前後のとても硬い金属の球
The pen point is a 1mm ball of extremely hard metal.

原料はオスミウムとイリジウム
The raw materials are osmium and iridium

オスミウム（元素記号Os）Osmium (chemical symbol Os)
イリジウム（元素記号Ir）Iridium (chemical symbol Ir)

均一に混ぜられた原料が小さなスプーンに盛られる
An equal mixture of the raw materials is heaped on a little spoon.

ローラーですり切り、一定の量ずつ銅板の上に置かれる
It is skimmed off using a roller, and uniform amounts are placed on a copper plate

３０００C以上の電気アークによって一瞬で溶け、表面張力で球になる
It is instantly melted using an electric arc at more than 3000C, and forms a ball due to surface tension.

もう一度電気アークで熱し，球形に仕上げる。
It is heated once more with the electric arc to perfect the sphere.

ペンポイントを電気溶接する
The tipping is electric welded (to the nib)

ペンポイントの硬さが摩耗を防ぐ
The hardness of the tipping prevents wear

マークの刻印と穴の打ち抜きが同時に行われる
The imprint of the maker's mark and the breather hole are stamped out at the same time.

ペンに丸みがつけられる
Putting the curve in the nib.

ペンの先端を硬い砥石のついたカッターで切る
The nib is slit using a grinding wheel

この溝をインキが通る
The ink passes through this slit

ペンの先端のすき間を寄せて完成
The gap in the nib gradually narrows

加工前　before processing
加工後　after processing

ペンの裏側にはペン芯がつけられる
On the back of the nib, the feed is attached

ペン芯はインキをペンに伝える役割をしている
The role of the feed is to transmit ink to the nib.

ペン芯は主にプラストックで作られている
Feeds are mainly made of plastic.

原料を溶かして金型に入れて成形
The raw materials are pressed into the mold

中央の溝がインキ溝
The middle channel is the ink channel

ペン芯をインキに浸すと毛細管現像によって流れ込む
If the feed is dipped in ink, it flows in due to the capillary effect

万年筆で紙に字が書けるのも繊維のすきまに流れ込む
When a fountain pen writes a character on paper the ink flows into the gaps between the fibres

軸やさやなど他の部分の多くがプラスチックで作られる
The barrel and cap and lots of other parts are made of plastic.

さやの部分
Part of the cap.

金属の部分を先に金型にとりつけ成形と同時にはめ込んで作る
The metal part is first put in the mold and molded and inlaid at the same time

接着剤を使わなくても金属部分が外れることがない
Even though an adhesive is not used, the metal part wil not come off.

万年筆を組み立てる
The fountain pen is assembled

さやを組み立てる
The cap is assembled

ペンとペン芯を首と呼ばれる部分に差し込む
The nib and feed are inserted into the section

一本一本確かめながら組み立てる
Each pen is checked as it is assembled.

先端を目の細かい紙やスリで研ぎなめらな書き味にしあげる
The tip is finished by grinding on fine sandpaper to give a smooth writing feel.

ルーペで仕上がり具合をチェック
The finish is checked with a loupe

キズなどがないか最後のチェックをしながら全体を組み立てる
The final check for damage is performed during final assembly

こうして万年筆は私たちの元に届けられる
And in this way the fountain pen can be delivered to us.


----------



## 18111 (Nov 29, 2012)

Excellent translation!


----------



## Tom T (Nov 29, 2012)

That is off the rails good.  Thank you.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like we might have more fun when we make them.


----------



## chriselle (Dec 1, 2012)

Not bad Shawn... not bad at all.  What did you use for the translation?


----------



## arioux (Dec 1, 2012)

Well in my book, if you look at 11:32, you have a pen kit loll.


----------



## Wright (Dec 1, 2012)

There is a show on TV called "How it's Made" and one episode was how the Aurora pen company made their pens. Very simular to this utube video. That is how the masses do it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frank123 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Japanese are generally very good at what they do, working things out to the point of perfection before jumping into something new for the sake of being new.

I have several low end Pilot fountain pens and find them to be excellent, wish I could afford some of their high end stuff.

Of interest to me in particular, in an instructional sort of way, is the part showing the grinding of the nib, something that seems to mystify most newcomers in making fountain pens write well.  (At least it did for me.)  The demonstration of the capillary action of the feed also presents a few ideas for consideration.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 1, 2012)

Pilot version of a Mont Blanc?  Mont Fuji?


----------



## watch_art (Dec 1, 2012)

I didn't translate it.  I copied from FPN where one of our multi lingual members did the translation.  I think he lives in Tokyo.



http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=118141&st=0


----------



## chriselle (Feb 4, 2013)

Digging up a slightly dated thread but here are a few pics of my little Pilot SF.  I really like this nib... quite springy and fun to write with.  The body is a little small for my liking and I'm thinking of pulling this nib off and trying to match it with one of my bigger Urushi bodies.


----------

